# Changing Jobs



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone advise of the process involved when changing jobs? I know I need an NOC from my current employer but what happens about me and my family's visa's? If they are cancelled I have heard that my bank account will be frozen? Sounds like real hassle - please help!!


----------

